# Blei schmelzen mit Elektroherdplatte ?



## Christian@Haren (27. Januar 2012)

Moin Leute !! 

Meine Bleiguss sachen sind heute angekommen . Jetzt muss´ich schauen wie ich das Blei zum schmelzen bringe ?! 

Wir haben eine Elekroherdplatte kann man das Blei damit schmelzen ?? 

Danke im Voraus !!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blei schmelzen mit Elektroherdplatte ?*

Geht auch, allerdings solltest Du am Anfang kleinere Stücke Blei reinwerfen weil die schneller schmelzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blei schmelzen mit Elektroherdplatte ?*

Stell aber den Herd an die frische Luft !!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bleigießen#Gesundheitsgefahr


----------



## Harrie (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blei schmelzen mit Elektroherdplatte ?*

Kannst du nehmen.
Du mußt aber darauf achten,das du nur kleine Mengen zugibst,da das Blei sonst nicht schmilst.

Und nicht vergessen,Blei ist giftig,deshalb nur im Freien.


----------



## wobbler68 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blei schmelzen mit Elektroherdplatte ?*

Hallo

Vor 25 Jahren hatten wir einen Angelladen der Blei fürs Bleigießen ankaufte(50 Pfennig/kg), man musste aber das Geld dort ausgeben.
Als Handwerker kam man immer an Blei ran.
Der schmolz das Blei auch immer in seiner Werkstadt ein .;+#q

Er kämpfte dann mit den Vergiftungen, von den Dämpfen.Nach ca.1,5 Jahren wars dann vorbei mit ihm.

Deshalb das ganze im freien machen ,am besten bei etwas Wind.!!!!#6

Mfg


Alex


----------



## jkc (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blei schmelzen mit Elektroherdplatte ?*

Hi, Herdplatte geht, je nach Menge die Du verarbeiten willst, dauerts aber...
Ich arbeite mittlerweile mit einer kartuschenbetrieben Lötlampe aus dem Baumarkt, weils einfach deutlich schneller geht.

Grüße JK


----------



## gründler (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blei schmelzen mit Elektroherdplatte ?*

Moin

Schöpfkelle (aus Küche zb.) aus Metall mit ausguß vorrichtung nehmen und blei rein tun,je nach menge die gebraucht wird,dann mit Lötlampe das blei schmelzen und dann direkt in die form gießen.

Form vorher erwärmen,oder 2-3 Bleie.... Probe gießen.

So mach ich dat nu schon etliche Jahre. 

|wavey:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blei schmelzen mit Elektroherdplatte ?*

Wenn man öfters schmilzt würde ich eine Atemschutzmaske empfehlen. Das sollte einem die Gesundheit wert sein.


----------



## weserwaller (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blei schmelzen mit Elektroherdplatte ?*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Vor 25 Jahren hatten wir einen Angelladen der Blei fürs Bleigießen ankaufte(50 Pfennig/kg), man musste aber das Geld dort ausgeben.
> Als Handwerker kam man immer an Blei ran.
> ...



Der gute alte Herr Stoiber


----------



## reticulatus (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blei schmelzen mit Elektroherdplatte ?*

Hi Leute,

ein Freund und ich schmelzen Blei zum Gießen immer mit Hilfe eines Campinggaskochers, geht schneller, da dieser mehr Hitze bringt, als der Elektroküchenherd, desweiteren kann man ihn draußen sehr gut aufstellen und verwenden.

Als Schmelzgefäße dienen hierbei alte Edelstahlkochtöpfe(ein Milchkochtopf geht hier am Besten, da die eine Ausgießvorrichtung haben) welche wir aus dem Schrottcontainer des Wertstoffhofes entnehmen durften, eine Schöpfkelle benutzen wir nur bei dem anderen Topf, da dieser keine Ausbuchtung zum Gießen hat.

Das Blei wird meist ein wenig kleingehackt, so schmilzt es schneller.

Die Gußformen(unsere Eigenbauten sind aus Messing) erhitzen wir mit mehreren Probegüssen, die so entstandenen kleineren, meist nicht vollständigen Güsse werden aber trotzdem beim Angeln verwendet oder eben wieder eingeschmolzen.

Als Schutzmasken benutzen wir die Einwegmasken der Lackierer, Handschuhe werden aus dem Schweißerhandwerk benutzt, ebenso die Lederschürze.


----------



## Franky (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blei schmelzen mit Elektroherdplatte ?*

Achte nur darauf, dass die Platte zwischen 2200 und 2500 W hat. Ich hatte eine mit "nur" 2 KW, was recht "zäh" und mühsam war. Der Topf darf übrigens nicht größer sein, als die PLatte selbst!
Draussen den Topf WINDGESCHÜTZT (Winschutz drumrum) und nicht zu kalt ist übrigens ideal...


----------



## wobbler68 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blei schmelzen mit Elektroherdplatte ?*

Hallo

Weserwaller;  Der gute alte Herr Stoiber

Genau den meinte ich .:m
Hab noch etliche Sache von ihm in Gebrauch und dann denkt man halt an ihn.
Und auch an seinen Fehler beim Bleigießen.


Mfg

Alex


----------



## The_Duke (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blei schmelzen mit Elektroherdplatte ?*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Als Schutzmasken benutzen wir die Einwegmasken der Lackierer, Handschuhe werden aus dem Schweißerhandwerk benutzt, ebenso die Lederschürze.



Sorry, aber da kannst dir auch gleich Watte inne Nasenlöcher stopfen #d
Es geht hier um Bleidämpfe und nicht um Lack-Aerosole, sprich Tröpfchen oder Partikel.
Richtig übel sind auch die Anhaftungen am Blei, z.B. von Auswuchtblei.
Ölrückstande, Fette usw. wandeln sich in üble krebserregende Dinge um.
Außerdem haften Bleidämpfe an anderen Gegenständen und Flächen an und deshalb
wäre z.B. ne Küche wirklich nicht der richtige Ort zum Bleigießen.

So ne Doppelkochplatte kannste dazu nehmen, aber mit Gas biste besser beraten.

Hab vor einiger Zeit mal was bezüglich Sicherheit beim Bleiguss geschrieben...ich stells hier nochmal rein:

_Hier ein paar grundsätzliche Dinge zum Selbergießen von Grundbleien, hauptsächlich was den Aspekt der Sicherheit betrifft!

Selber Bleie gießen ist ne feine Sache, keine Frage, aber jeder sollte sich im Klaren sein, daß er dabei Bleidämpfen ausgesetzt ist, sobald er Blei GESCHMOLZEN hat und nicht erst wenn er es "kocht"! 
Einigermassen sicheres Bleigießen erfordert Konzentration und die Beachtung einiger Punkte.

Wasser dampft ja auch schon, bevor es kocht....also bitte hier vorsichtig sein, da sich Blei im Körper, speziell in den Knochen anreichert und dort ist es sicherlich nicht gesund!
Verschmutztes Blei (Wuchtblei) ist besonders vorsichtig zu handhaben, da hier noch Anhaftungen von Ölen, manchmal Kunststoffen und Schmiermitteln dran sind. Diese Stoffe werden überhitzt, ohne daß sie wirklich vebrennen können und so zum Teil pyrolysieren (verbrennen ohne genügendem Sauerstoff), was giftige polycyclische (mehrfachkreisige) Kohlenwasserstoffverbindungen auf den Plan rufen können. Diese Stoffe sind hochgradig krebserregend und hier gilt nicht Einmal ist keinmal!!! 
Falls jezz ein Schlaumeier auf die Idee kommt Atemschutz is doch die Lösung! ....und wetzt gleich in den nächsten Baumarkt...glaubt bitte nicht, daß ihr euch mit diesen weißen Baumarktmasken gegen diesen Kram schützen könnt...diese Masken sind nur gegen Staub, Partikel oder Aerosole und nicht gegen Schadgase oder Dämpfe! 
Dagegen hilft nur eine richtige Atemschutzmaske, wie sie die Feuerwehren oder die chemische Industrie zum Beispiel haben und dann auch nur mit geeignetem Filtervorsatz!
Nur....wer hat das schon...?
Daher beim Bleigießen UNBEDINGT auf gute Durchlüftung achten und keinesfalls das mal eben im Keller durchziehen! 
Blei ist, besonders gasförmig, echt giftig!

Der gern gegebene Tip mit der Schöpfkelle aus der Küche als Gießkelle ist brandgefährlich! 
Viele der haushaltsüblichen Kellen, besonders die älteren die Mutti freiwillig rausrückt, sind nur hartgelötet, d.h. der Kellenkopf ist nicht mit dem Stiel verschweisst!
Geht man davon aus, daß der Kellenkopf bei Direkterwärmung punktuell Temperaturen von ca. 350-400°C erreicht (Schmelzpunkt Blei 327°C), so könnt ihr euch vorstellen, was die Lötstelle dazu meint!
Die hat dann echt keinen Bock mehr lange zu halten! 
Zudem hat Blei eine Dichte von 11,3 g/cm³, was bei einem Kellenkopf mit nem viertel Liter Inhalt satte 2,8 Kilogramm macht! 
Leute, dafür sind die Küchenkellen nicht gebaut worden! 
Ne kräftige Suppe wiegt darin grade mal ein Zehntel! 
Falls ihr also so ne Kelle unbedingt nehmen wollt, so achtet drauf, daß sie geschweisst, aus einem Stück oder genietet ist. 
Finger weg von Billigkram! 
Ein guter Kollege wusste dies alles nicht und sein Kellenkopf ist vor drei Jahren beim Guß abgebrochen und er bekam das heiße flüssige Blei teilweise auf Bauch und Oberschenkel...ich kann ihn ja mal fragen ob ich die Narben für euch per Digifoto hier reinstellen soll..... 
Ne Hose und nen T-Shirt hält da nicht viel ab...

Noch ganz wichtig.
Niemals ohne Augenschutz gießen!!!
Ebenso nur absolut trockenes Blei verwenden!
Gebt ihr nasses oder feuchtes Blei in die Restschmelze, so kommt euch diese freudig entgegen gesprungen.
Besondere Vorsicht hier bei Klempnerbleien oder alten Bleirohren...hier sind immer Einschlüsse von Wasser möglich!

Immer auf guten und festen Stand der Schmelzapparatur achten.
Sie sollte auch mal nen kleinen Schubser vertragen können ohne umzukippen.
Ich muss ja nicht sagen wie verheerend sich ein knapper Liter flüssiges Blei auswirken kann, wenn es unkontrolliert in der Gegend herumschwappt
Ich kenn keinen noch so coolen und tollen Skaterschuh, der beständig gegen geschmolzenes Blei ist. 
Gutes festes Schuhwerk ist ebenfalls angeraten falls mal was schief gehen sollte. 
Birkenstock oder Hausschuhe sollten beim Bleigießen im Schuhregal bleiben! 

Ich selber gieße ja auch (allerdings keine Standardbleie, weil es die Mühe nicht wert ist, sondern nur spezielle Bleie zum Schleppen oder lange Kegelbleie) und ich habe mir eine richtige Gießkelle geleistet. 
Sportschützen (Vorderlader, Perkussion) die ihre Kugeln selber machen, verwenden so etwas auch und von einem Schützen hab ich so ne Kelle bekommen. Im www findet ihr bestimmt so etwas! 

Thema Bleigussformen aus rohen Kartoffeln, weil das auch öfters aufkommt...
Wer auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen ist, den sollte man heute noch dafür übers Knie legen!
Betrachten wir es wieder einmal physikalisch. 
Eine Kartoffel besteht hauptsächlich aus Wasser und Stärke. 
Die Stärke is uns egal, aber das Wasser nicht, weil dieses nämlich bekanntermaßen bei 100°C in Dampf übergeht und das bei schlagartiger Überhitzung sogar mit einer wahnsinnigen Geschwindigkeit! 
Ihr habt also eine Kartoffelform, die zu 75% (Wassergehalt der Kartoffel) aus Wasser besteht und in diese Form gießt ihr nun Blei mit mindestens 327°C. 
Was passiert? 
Das Wasser der Form überhitzt schlagartig und verdampft explosionsartig(!) und dies ist keine Übertreibung! 
Wenn ihr das flüssige Blei langsam genug in die Form gegossen habt und der Wasserdampf an der Schmelze vorbei kann, habt ihr Glück gehabt.
Solltet ihr aber zu schnell gegossen haben, dann kommt euch jetzt das tierisch heisse Blei entgegen.
Der Hautarzt wird euch dann das eingebrannte Metall schon rauspulen und die sich später mit 100%iger Sicherheit entzündenden Wunden behandeln._
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blei schmelzen mit Elektroherdplatte ?*



The_Duke schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da kannst dir auch gleich Watte inne Nasenlöcher stopfen #d
> Es geht hier um Bleidämpfe und nicht um Lack-Aerosole, sprich Tröpfchen oder Partikel.
> Richtig übel sind auch die Anhaftungen am Blei, z.B. von Auswuchtblei.
> Ölrückstande, Fette usw. wandeln sich in üble krebserregende Dinge um.
> ...


Theoretisch vollkommen richtig! Allerdings sollte man auch dazu sagen das einige Lackierer FFP3/P3-Atemschutzmasken verwenden und die sind dafür passend. Die Billigteile ausm Baumarkt für 1,99€ sind jedoch total sinnbefreit.


----------



## reticulatus (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blei schmelzen mit Elektroherdplatte ?*



The_Duke schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da kannst dir auch gleich Watte inne Nasenlöcher stopfen #d


Gegossen wird sowieso draußen, nach allen 4 Seiten offen, für gute Belüftung ist also gesorgt, daß drinnen gegossen oder geschmolzen wird habe ich zu keiner Zeit geschrieben!

Wir verwenden diese Masken, die sind laut Hersteller sicher.
http://www.berufsbekleidung-fricke..../3m-atemschutzmaske-gegen-organische-und.html
Hätte evtl dazuschreiben sollen, daß die verwendeten Masken von Oldtimerrestauratoren verwendet werden, wegen der damals verwendeten Farben und bei Reparaturen.

Wir benutzen ausschließlich Dachdeckerblei bzw kaputte Angelbleie, verunreinigtes Blei aller Art kommt höchst selten zum Einsatz.


----------



## Kouta (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blei schmelzen mit Elektroherdplatte ?*

Sers,
Die Maske könnte ausreichen, aber mir fehlen da die nötigen angaben bezüglich der gase. Selbst wenn Sie ausreicht, darfst du dir nach sechs Monaten eine neue kaufen, da dies die maximale haltbarkeit ist.
Ich habe beruflich viel mit giftigen gasen und chemikalien zu tun und empfehle da echt eine wiederverwendbare Maske. Auf Dauer gesehen kommt man billiger mit hin.

Z.b. die Maske 
http://www.schloffer.biz/kopfschutz/halb-vollmasken_mit_filter/3m_halbmaske_7502

Der Filter dafür kann eigtl bei deinen Bedürfnissen ein gasfilter bleiben, zuzüglich vielleicht noch einen p3 Partikelfilter für das Bleioxit ( keine Ahnung ob es genau so heißt ) 
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne kühlen Bleidämpfe recht schnell ab und sinken dann als Bleioxit zu Boden. Lasse mich aber auch gern eines besseren belehren.

Zu dem gasfilter 
Ein ABE1 dürfte eigtl reichen und deckt recht viele Stoffe ab.
Wenn man.extrem vorsichtig ist( auch mal bei verunreinigung) 
ABEK2, da hast dann auch organische Stoffe mit siedepunkt größergleich 65 Grad 
Wobei man braucht es dafür eigtl nicht  
http://www.schloffer.biz/kopfschutz/halb-vollmasken_mit_filter/3m_gasfilter_serie_6000_1

Partikelfilter hier 
http://www.schloffer.biz/kopfschutz/halb-vollmasken_mit_filter/3m_partikelfilter_serie_5000_1
P2 ist vollkommen ausreichend und vielleicht sogar nötig wegen dem bleistaub.

Teuer Geld schon und gut, aber Gesundheit geht vor. Mag sein das man gegen die Windrichtung steht oder sonst was, aber selbst kleine mengen sind gefährlich. Vielleicht nicht sofort, aber dann nach dem 20. Mal mit Sicherheit wenn man immer kleine mengen einatmet... mitbekommen davon muss man es selber nicht. Wie schon geschrieben Wurde, es lagert sich extrem lang im Körper und wird nur sehr schwer wieder ausgeschieden. 

Grüße


----------



## thanatos (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blei schmelzen mit Elektroherdplatte ?*

für kleine Sachen bis 300 gr nehme ich eine alte Kochplatte
wird etwa 700 Grad Cels.heiß,als Gießgefäß eine Bratpfanne
natürlich im Freien,beim gießen halte ich einfach die Luft an und 
verzieh mich dann gleich.Für größere Sachen wie Ankergewichte
von etwa 7Kg hab ich einen alten Autofeuerlöscher oben abgesägt einen längeren Stiel angeschweißt und erhitze das Blei 
im offenen Feuer .Vorsicht ist das A und O bei der ganzen 
Angelegenheit und es geht doch in erster Linie um`s selber 
machen.;+


----------



## reno ateportas (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blei schmelzen mit Elektroherdplatte ?*

lohnt sich das bleigießen eigentlich noch wenn man alle schutzmaßnahmen beachtet?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blei schmelzen mit Elektroherdplatte ?*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> ...Unterm Strich bleibt wohl nur die Freude am selbermachen.



So sieht's aus! Ist wie mit vielen anderen Dingen, ob Spinner selbst bauen, Futter selbst mischen oder Boilies herstellen, wirtschaftlich ist das alles in den seltesten Fällen.


----------

